# Dankung 3050



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

ok. so have you ever shot 2040's? with the 'right' ammo (~3/8-7/16) they're a blast to shoot, lots of zip and easy pull. recently i received a roll of dankung amber 3050. it is amazing. it has barely more pull than 2040, but it shoots 7/16" as hard as 2040 shoots 3/8". i blew through both sides of a hanging bean can at 20m and the can barely moved. i thought i glanced it. i am very impressed with this thin wall tube. the 1mm walled tubing is the way to go IMO. this tube has a 1mm wall circumference of 15.707mm compared to 12.566 for 2040. a pseudo taper set of this would be great as well. barely any pull, yet great speed and the feedback that tubeshooters like.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info....sound like a good step between the chinese tubes and the heavy tubes. The pseudo taper has peaked my interest. Might make for a very good target set up for 20 meters.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, I'll add that to the must have list. Thanks Pop!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

sounds like a destructive set up . any future vids or pics of the massacre it leaves behind ? you know how we like to see things getting shredded and destroyed on this forum .


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I ordered some!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have some 3060 that I really like but it's black, not amber. Knowing how things usually go I bet the amber is awesome!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Cool.

I wonder if anybody else tried it and can share their experience.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm getting some now ...


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Could you compare to 4070? I have some 4070 and the pull is significantly harder than 2040. But it seems to work well with M8 hex nuts which is similar to 7/16, but a little bit lighter. However it's winter and snow here, so I hope the real performance still is to be discovered.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

The cross section area of 3050 is 12.56 mm2.

The cross section area of 4070 is 25.92 mm2.

This means if you take a looped 3050 you have about the same draw weight than a single 4070.

It could be that the looped 3050 is faster than the single 4070. But it's just IMHO.



stej said:


> Could you compare to 4070? I have some 4070 and the pull is significantly harder than 2040. But it seems to work well with M8 hex nuts which is similar to 7/16, but a little bit lighter. However it's winter and snow here, so I hope the real performance still is to be discovered.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

DaveSteve said:


> The cross section area of 3050 is 12.56 mm2.
> 
> The cross section area of 4070 is 25.92 mm2.
> 
> ...


Does anyone have any more info on 3050, I would like to hear about it.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> I ordered some!


How did the 3050 work out for you? I have heard that it is some pretty fast stuff when looped ?

wll


----------

